# iChat 4 sur Leopard + Partage



## LACK (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir, j'ai quelques questions à vous poser au sujet d'iChat 4 sur 10.5.

Aujourd'hui (avant ça marchait) il nous a été impossible de faire de la video ou son avec un ami.

- Qu'est ce qui peut etre en cause ? serveurs ? ma connection internet ? 

- Ensuite faut il changer le port 5190 comme dans ichat sur tiger (447 je crois ou quelque chose comme ça) ?

- le partage d'écran par iChat fonctionne t'il ?

Ensuite en activant le partage écran, fichiers,... dans les préférences, est ce que cela permet de partagé directement depuis le finder avec un ami à distance sur internet ?

car rien n'apparait dans Finder/Partagés.


Merci pour vos réponses salut


----------



## lestaal (2 Novembre 2007)

meme problème !


marche pas la vidéo ..

avec 10.5

des infos ??

merci d'avance


----------



## Jack Dell (11 Novembre 2007)

chez moi la video et le son marche impec entre deux macs avec Ichat 4  par internet.
Quant au partage d'écran, cela ne marche que dans un sens, à savoir que mon ami peut demander à partager mon écran et moi je ne peux que partager mon écran. je ne peux avoir accès au sien et il ne peux proposer le partage à de son écran. Cela semble être dû à un probleme d'ouverture de port ou assimilé. 
Sur mon reseau local entre deux macs cela fonctionne dans les deux sens.
Je ne trouve pas d'infos pour l'instant sur ce probleme.

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussit à partager son écran via ichat et à avoir accès au partage d'ecran de son interlocuteur sur le Net?


----------



## YUL 44 (11 Novembre 2007)

Il faut choisir dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence le partage d'&#233;cran ou ARD.

A+


----------



## nicopsx13 (11 Novembre 2007)

J'ai moi aussi essayé aujourd hui de faire une conférence vidéo avec ichat 4, rien ne fonctionne (ni le son ni la vidéo). Je n'y comprends rien, tout fonctionnait impeccablement avec ichat 3. Moi qui voulais tester les nouveaux effets! Me revoila repartie avec skype...


----------



## Jack Dell (11 Novembre 2007)

YUL 44 a dit:


> Il faut choisir dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence le partage d'&#233;cran ou ARD.
> 
> A+



oui c'est fait de puis longtemps mais cela ne resout pas mon probleme de partage en sens unique...


----------



## mangeouillette (13 Novembre 2007)

nicopsx13 a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi essayé aujourd hui de faire une conférence vidéo avec ichat 4, rien ne fonctionne (ni le son ni la vidéo). Je n'y comprends rien, tout fonctionnait impeccablement avec ichat 3. Moi qui voulais tester les nouveaux effets! Me revoila repartie avec skype...



Si le fait de tester les nouoveaux effets t'interesse tu vas sur PhotoBooth 

Sinon moi tout marche bien même le partage d'écran :rateau:


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2007)

il pourrait &#234;tre int&#233;ressant de pr&#233;ciser quelles configurations mat&#233;rielles vous utilisez. Sachant que Leopard limite certains effets &#224; des configurations r&#233;centes (Intel core duo).

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de souci avec la vid&#233;o conf&#233;rence, je peux m&#234;me partager des documents avec la fonctionnalit&#233; "iTheater" par contre je n'ai toujours pas r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;aliser un partage d'&#233;cran : les boites de dialogue sont encourageantes, un avertissement (genre agrandissement du n&#176; de tel avec carnet d'adresse) occupe tout l'&#233;cran pour signifier le d&#233;marrage du partage, puis cela annonce que le correspondant a interrompu le partage avant que quoi que ce soit apparaisse.

Mes tests ont &#233;t&#233; men&#233;s sur internet (pas sur un r&#233;seau local) entre un iMac G5 et un MBP dans un sens comme l'autre.

Le partage d'&#233;cran est activ&#233; sur les deux machines, ichat accepte les connexions entrantes (cf coupe feu).

Voil&#224;, si quelqu'un a des id&#233;es&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

regarde dans l'onglet vidéo / informations de connexion / capacité sur le G5, à mon avis le processeur n'est pas assez puissant, et l'option n'est donc pas offerte. J'ai le même problème entre un powerbook et le MBP.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2007)

Merci.
Je regarderai ça en rentrant ce soir.

Mais Apple dans ses notes techniques annonce :



			
				apple a dit:
			
		

> Configuration minimale pour le partage décran
> 
> * Tous les Mac gérant Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
> * Bande passante dau moins 128 Kbits/s en émission et en réception Au moins 300 Kbits/s recommandés.




Souvent, Apple montre ses limites : la doc est particulièrement légère quand même sur une fonctionnalité somme toute bien intéressante.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2007)

Bon, me voil&#224; de retour chez moi.
J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; les _capacit&#233;s_ de mon imac. Tout est possible en dehors des effets et fonds (comme dans photobooth)

Donc, le probl&#232;me vient d'ailleurs.

Je viens de contr&#244;ler les r&#233;glages propre au partage d'&#233;cran dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes pour y cocher la case permettant &#224; quiconque de contr&#244;ler l'&#233;cran&#8230; Est-ce cela ?

Je cherche.


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

chez moi aussi, c'est alternatif d'un correspondant à l'autre (plus stable avec ARD:rateau:  au moins je suis admin )
mais si tu trouves pourquoi je suis preneur pour voir si c'est la même chose ici


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2007)

pr&#234;t pour un essai ?


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Novembre 2007)

Jack Dell a dit:


> chez moi la video et le son marche impec entre deux macs avec Ichat 4  par internet.
> Quant au partage d'écran, cela ne marche que dans un sens, à savoir que mon ami peut demander à partager mon écran et moi je ne peux que partager mon écran. je ne peux avoir accès au sien et il ne peux proposer le partage à de son écran. Cela semble être dû à un probleme d'ouverture de port ou assimilé.
> Sur mon reseau local entre deux macs cela fonctionne dans les deux sens.
> Je ne trouve pas d'infos pour l'instant sur ce probleme.
> ...



Bon à première vue 10.5.1 a résolu le probleme, tout est OK


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2007)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Bon à première vue 10.5.1 a résolu le probleme, tout est OK



Ah ? Faudra que j'essaie de mon côté.
Pourrais-tu décrire les réglages que tu utilises ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jack Dell (20 Novembre 2007)

a part le partage d'ecran, je vois pas d'autre réglages. Quels genre de réglages veux-tu connaître?
A part une multitude de ports que j'ai ouvert dans mon routeur netgear, mais cela n'avait rien changé, je vais d'ailleurs les refermer..


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2007)

ok merci.

non, mais en fait, lorsque j'ai fait des essais infructueux, j'ai essayé trente six milles solutions .

Si cela fonctionne directement, je vais essayer directement.


----------



## dan99 (28 Novembre 2007)

bonjour a tous ... 

j'avais le meme probleme sur mon reseau local ... j'ai pas mal cherche et finalement j'ai trouve que ca dependait des reglages du firewall de mes macs ... 

si j'autorise toutes les connexions entrantes (donc si j'arrete le firewall) tout marche.
si je coche "autoriser uniquement les services essentiels", la video chat et le partage d'ecran ne marche plus. 

j'ai pas encore tout compris sur les bons reglages du firewall de leopard ... mais je suis sur maintenant que le probleme vient de la ... 

si qq a creuse un peu la question merci de partager ...  

DAN


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Décembre 2007)

dan99 a dit:


> bonjour a tous ...
> 
> j'avais le meme probleme sur mon reseau local ... j'ai pas mal cherche et finalement j'ai trouve que ca dependait des reglages du firewall de mes macs ...
> 
> ...



je relance le sujet et pour repondre à dan99, le parefeu est toujours deconnecté chez moi.
Mon probleme de partage de bureau est revenu; je peux partager mon ecran avec mon correspondant, mais je ne peux prendre la main sur son bureau. Cela à fonctionné deux ou trois fois puis plus rien. Sans savoir pourquoi. Le pire c'est qu'il a provisoirement un second Imac sous leopard chez lui et qui partage la même connection internet (freebox) et qui marche niquel. Les réglages sont identique sur les deux machines, seule l'adresse .mac change....


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Janvier 2008)

j'apporte un element de réponse, il semble après différents tests que ce soit dû à une insuffisance  de qualité ou puissance du signal wifi.  Mon correspondant a testé avec un cable ethernet et là tout est OK. Il a changer de routeur qui semble plus puissant et c'est bon pour l'instant, le partage de bureau fonctionne chez lui comme chez moi. Par contre il ne peux pas avoir de conversation vidéo à plusieurs....Mais bon on a mis la main sur l'origine du probleme..


----------



## tib51 (25 Avril 2008)

Il n'y a visiblement pas de restiction de processeur.
Avec mes parents qui ont un eMac G4 1,25 Ghz, la vidéo fonctionne parfaitement, mais impossible de faire du partage d'écran.
Ca ne vient pas de mon ordi puisque j'arrive à faire du partage d'écran avec le MacBook de ma copine, mais avec l'eMac, la fonction reste grisée. Nous sommes tous les 2 sous X.5.2.

Est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à résoudre ce problème ?


----------



## bafien (9 Juillet 2008)

Le problème vient du modem....
Vous passez par un routeur? en wifi?
Je coince aussi sur ce problème
A+


----------



## tib51 (9 Juillet 2008)

De mon coté, j'ai une freebox, et du leur, ils ont un modem ADSL Ethernet.


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

bafien a dit:


> *Le problème vient du modem....*
> Vous passez par un routeur? en wifi?
> Je coince aussi sur ce problème
> A+



non le modem (la partie modem) n'assure que la connexion, les ports nécessaires pour ce que vous voulez faire ne le concerne pas.
C'est la partie routeur qui pose problème


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

tib51 a dit:


> De mon coté, j'ai une *freebox*, et du leur, ils ont un modem ADSL Ethernet.



avec la freebox, tu ne devrais avoir aucun problème, je le pratique tous les jours
si tes parents ont un modem adsl ethernet, donc sans fonction routeur, les ports nécessaires s'ouvrent sur la machine en cochant les bonnes options comme déjà indiqué plus haut.

D'une manière générale, les ports permettent d'acheminer l'information. Ils sont ouverts ou fermés. Les modem routeurs ont des portes. La machine également. Il faut donc ouvrir sur les deux niveaux le même port.

Ce qui peut être déconcertant, c'est que le flux passe dans un sens et pas dans l'autre. Ce qui est pourtant normal car les flux entrants n'utilisent pas nécessairement le même port dans l'autre sens.

Ces généralités étant dites...


----------



## tib51 (9 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, ca marche parfaitement avec la freebox entre mon MacBook pro et le MacBook de ma copine.
Par contre, pour les parents, il n'y a effectivement pas de routeur sur le modem, et je suis sur que dans la sécurité, le partage d'écran est coché, donc je ne vois pas ce qui pose problème...


----------



## LACK (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, étant l'instigateur de ce sujet je tenais à apporter quelques précisions :

- Depuis que j'ai acheté le routeur Apple Airport Extreme tout fonctionne car celui-ci ouvre les ports automatiquement.

- Mes amis qui ont une livebox ont réglé leur probleme (tout fonctionne maintenant) en ouvrant les ports cités dans le message suivant. Ils sont extraits de ce site : http://www.osxfacile.com/ichat.html


"Que faire ?

Il faut simplement ouvrir certains "ports" dans votre parefeu ou votre routeur afin que vous puissiez utiliser "iChat" sans problème :

Le port UDP 5060 est utilisé par "iChat" pour la signalisation et l'initialisation d'invitations de discussion en ligne. 
Les ports UDP 16384 à 16403 sont utilisés pour envoyer et recevoir des données audio et vidéo. Pour toute conférence, 4 ports de cette gamme sur 20 sont utilisés :
Un port est utilisé pour chacun des signaux suivants :
* Entrée vidéo
* Sortie vidéo
* Entrée audio
* Sortie audio

Donc, pour résumer, si vous êtes derrière un routeur ou un parefeu, il vous suffit d'ouvrir les ports UDP 5060 et les ports UDP 16384 à 16403 !! 
A noter que sur certains forums, et également sur ce lien ICI, on conseille également d'ouvrir d'autres ports :
* Port 5190 : Ce port permet de se connecter sur le serveur AOL (Comptes AIM)
* Port 5223 : Ce port permet de se connecter sur le serveur GOOGLE TALK (comptes Google Talk)
* Ports 5297, 5298 et 5353: Si vous utilisez "iChat" sur un réseau local via "Bonjour".
* Port 5678 : Ce port est un serveur "snatmap" et sert à l'invitation audio et vidéo ! Quand vous lancez une invitation, c'est ce server qui met les deux Mac en communication et leur indique quels ports peuvent être utilisés pour la vidéo et l'audio. Il peut donc être important d'ouvrir également ce port.

Vous pourrez toujours ouvrir encore ces ports si vous avez des difficultés à utiliser "iChat".

Autre conseil : Utilisez de préférence des routeurs offrant la fonction UPnP ! Cette fonction "Universal Plug 'n Play" permet en principe de faire fonctionner "iChat" comme une horloge derrière un routeur !! C'est UPnP qui ouvrira tout seul les ports adéquats.... Bref, UPnP doit nous faciliter la vie (en principe...)"

Voilà @+


----------

